# Dimable ballest



## hero4u2b (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey everyone.. Does anyone use a dimable ballest? is it worth the extra few bucks or should I by pass this feature on a light?  I know a fan speed control is a must for sound but am wondering about the dimable ballest thing.  Thanks Hero


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you envision a scenario when you would want to dim your ballast?  I have a dimmable ( :giggle:  not sure this is a real word) ballast, but have never used the dim function and doubt that I will unless I move the light to a smaller space.  I just found a good deal on a dimmable one when I needed a new ballast and bought it.


----------



## hero4u2b (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm  I would guess it would have to be for veg but I am happy with my CFL's and got gr8 results with them.. Guess I wont be needing one then.. will go with a regular digital ballest then for flowering. Thanks appriciate it.  Hero


----------



## stevetberry (Aug 2, 2011)

I have 3, I run a 1000 watt metal halide bulb dimmed to 400 watts during veg for the first 4 weeks then turn it up to 600 for the next 2 weeks and then I switch to a 600 watt HPS for flower.  It works great for me now, it took me a while to work the kinks out.  I do this mainly out of convenience for me so that I do not have to have more lights than I already have since my veg and flower room are one in the same.  JMO


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 3, 2011)

I have not seen a dimmable 1000W that you can take down to 400W--what brand is it?


----------



## Growdude (Aug 3, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> Hmm  I would guess it would have to be for veg but I am happy with my CFL's and got gr8 results with them.. Guess I wont be needing one then.. will go with a regular digital ballest then for flowering. Thanks appriciate it.  Hero


 
My advice is dont dimm in vegg either, I believe in maximum lumens.


----------



## stevetberry (Aug 3, 2011)

I have not seen a dimmable 1000W that you can take down to 400W--what brand is it?
It is a Sun System Galaxy, it does 400, 600, 1000 and has a turbo mode that will do a little more than 1000 but they warn that it might decrease the life of the bulb.  I seldom post here but I read alot, i watch THG and HL among a few others the most.  This is my 8th grow and I am still learning.  My last harvest was .72 grams per watt and that was after throwing away some due to bud rot.  I bought one of the ballasts 10 months before the other two and the first one has the interference and the other two do not, I wonder if they have figured out the interference problem.  The interference that I am talking about is that it messes with my meters.  Thanks for everybodys help here!!!


----------

